# how to tell if phenibut is working



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

i just got some phenibut today. it is sns phenibut xt, and it comes in 500 mg capsules. i want to find the dose that works for me before using it in social situations. i started with taking just one capsule today. in a few days i'll try two and so on...

what i want to know is... will i know for sure when it's working? how can i tell it's working, when i am at home and there is no anxiety for it to relieve? will i talk more to my parents? or do i have to get into a social situation to tell if it's working?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

In my experience, it is just like a benzo (Xanax, Klonopin, etc.) but less powerful. You should definitely feel it working. You will be more relaxed/sedated. You should feel it even if you are not in a anxiety provoking situation.

Be careful not to dose more than 1-2 times per week. It is addictive and tolerance builds rapidly.

My perfect dose is somewhere around 2-3g. I usually take around 800-1300mg and then 2-3 hours later another 1-1.5g.

Phenibut takes about 2-3 hours to kick in.


----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

once i find the right dose, i don't expect i'll be taking it more than a few times a month... seeing as i rarely go out socially. actually, i never go out socially except with just my boyfriend who also has social anxiety...

i do feel a little relaxed and tired, but the relaxation could be placebo, and it would make sense that i'm tired since i got less sleep than usual and it was bad quality sleep. would the relaxed/sedated feeling feel similar to taking vicodin?


----------

